

Linux beats OS X in performance test with good margin - farabove
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=macbook_yosemite_4way&num=1

======
webaholic
Not surprising given the focus of OS X is on usability first, performance
next. While the focus of Linux is on performance and features alone. Usability
is in the hands of distributions.

~~~
farabove
Hope next release will be more like Snow Leopard, that was a release with good
focus on performance.

